
Wi-Fi sex toy with built-in camera fails penetration test - noxin
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/04/intimate_adult_toy_fails_penetration_test/
======
mamon
"penetration test" sounds very ambigous when refering to sex toy.

